# Been keeping it under control,I have Rheumationd Arthritis



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

I have been keep something under control very well for 2 years.I was diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis 2 years ago which I have for the rest of my life.Take medication for and see a specialist.I was feeling my right hand swelling up and it hurt.Then I was not getting in and out of bed.I knew something was not right with me making an appointment with my doctor.My doctor knew they were symptoms of Rheumatoid Arthritis and sent me to a Rheumatoid Arthritis specialist.It was not easy for me hearing the diagnosis of Rheumatoid Arthritis at first.Learned I can keep it under control with medication.Then seen the x ray of my right hand showing inflamed joints in a couple fingers.My husband was concerned about it too and he was glad I took care of it.He does see I keep it under control and take the medication.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How are you going to be able to perform surgery with this condition?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I feel so bad for you. That really sucks. 

I'm going to a rheumatologist next week to have my feet looked at. I know I have osteoarthritis in them but I hope to god it is not autoimmune.


----------

